
UNSW researchers make quantum computing breakthrough - sjclemmy
http://m.smh.com.au/technology/sci-tech/unsw-researchers-make-another-quantum-computing-breakthrough-20151116-gkzv4b.html
======
effie
> Quantum entanglement is an awfully complicated form of computer code whereby
> two or more particles cease to exist except in relation to each other, so
> bear with me.

That's terribly wrong. Quantum entanglement is not "computer code", but a
situation where quantum state of two separate systems that cannot be
factorized, which means it is not equivalent to any tensor product of separate
quantum states for the two parts. Also, it does not mean the particles "cease
to exist except in relation to each other". Entanglement changes nothing for
existence of particles, it only changes the calculated probabilities of
results of measurements. I wonder why researchers allow their work to be
misrepresented so much. Is it just for publicity and funding reasons?

